# ollie or pop?



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Go fast and pop.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm kinda scared because they're quite big


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

depending on the trick you want to do. either works, just make sure you choose one and if you dont...?? well, film it for us i guess


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you don't want to ollie or pop UP to meet the end of the rail, you want to go straight off the takeoff and end up getting onto the rail after you're already past the first foot or two. as you go airing off the takeoff your height will match up with the height of the rail..

that make any sense?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

In order to Ollie you have to Pop!!!!!

I'm no park rat, but I reckon that ya do a couple of "ridebys", and instead of hittin the down rail, just shadow what you're tryin to do while your next to the rail!!!!!

Once ya feel that flow, line up to the rail and imitate with intent on landin on the rail with a solid confident approach!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

:20-:35


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

quebecrider said:


> Hey guys! there'S those 10" down rails at my resort and they're like a feet higher than the very top of the kicker and I don't know if i need to pop or ollie. I searched on the forum and didn't found an answer to my specific question.


If you think riding a 10 inch rail is big you should try a 10 foot rail!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

quebecrider said:


> Hey guys! there'S those 10" down rails at my resort and they're like a feet higher than the very top of the kicker and I don't know if i need to pop or ollie. I searched on the forum and didn't found an answer to my specific question.


Either is fine (pop is pushing evenly with both feet, ollies are done off the tail), some people prefer one or the other depending on the trick.

As someone else already mentioned, you shouldn't be popping onto the top of the rail. You always land a foot or so below the top when you hit street style rails and boxes.

I did a blog about it here with diagrams: How To Properly Jump Onto Tall Street Style Snowboard Rails


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Rookie09 said:


> If you think riding a 10 inch rail is big you should try a 10 foot rail!!


 I'm talking about 10" thick rail


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Should I try boardslides or 50-50's first?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

50-50s are way easier


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Will give it a try this week


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

quebecrider said:


> I'm talking about 10" thick rail


Ahh well my attempt at being funny just went down the drain :facepalm1:

In that case I'd say that boardslides are usually a little trickier to learn than 50-50s, but it it's a round rail as opposed to a flat rail, then it's usually easier to stay on if you boardslide.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Ahh well my attempt at being funny just went down the drain :facepalm1:


Nay,..! I beseech thee, do not succumb to sorrow & grief! Thine effort was not in vain, But instead, rejoice and be of good cheer! For Whilst yon drab and humorless rider from countries far north and chill, was far too diminutive to have been struck by yon airborne jest that thou let fly? Thy 'Murican forum brethren are of sufficient stature & height to have intercepted thy flight of fancy an been rendered enthralled and entertained by thee's most glorious jest. Verily, for it did yield and bring forth thunderous and Joyous "Guffaw's!" This was ever to be followed by a plethora of lesser chuckles, snigger's and belly laughs a plenty!

Thou hast not been forsaken in thine attempt to bring forth cheer and spreading of humor good sir! Again verily I declare, may yon cold grey rider of northern climes,..? 

…may he ever find himself bereft of "Fucks Given" now and for all times henceforth! 



:hairy:
:lol:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

>_<

















FUCK I'M BORED!!  :lol:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Nay,..! I beseech thee, do not succumb to sorrow & grief! Thy effort was not in vain, But instead, be of good cheer! For Whilst yon drab and humorless rider from the far north countries was too diminutive to have been struck by it? Thy 'Murican forum brethren are of sufficient stature & height to have been rendered enthralled and entertained by thous most glorious jest. Verily, for it did yield and bring forth thunderous "Guffaw's" followed by a plethora of chuckles a plenty!
> 
> Thou hast not been forsaken in thy's attempt to bring forth and spread cheer and humor good sir! Again verily I declare yon cold grey northern rider,..?
> 
> ...


hahaha that was great though!! definitely got a laugh out of me! 2:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Nay,..! I beseech thee, do not succumb to sorrow & grief! Thy effort was not in vain, But instead, be of good cheer! For Whilst yon drab and humorless rider from the far north countries was too diminutive to have been struck by it? Thy 'Murican forum brethren are of sufficient stature & height to have been rendered enthralled and entertained by thous most glorious jest. Verily, for it did yield and bring forth thunderous "Guffaw's" followed by a plethora of chuckles a plenty!
> 
> Thou hast not been forsaken in thy's attempt to bring forth and spread cheer and humor good sir! Again verily I declare yon cold grey northern rider,..?
> 
> ...


Hell, I'm impressed you were able to write all that clearly!
The only noticeable spelling mistake was on the last word!

Maybe you should write in olde English all the time.
k:


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> :20-:35


How do you direct your momentum downwards instead of sideways ?? I didn't understand his tip. I find myself going sideways too much when I intend go down straight on a board slide.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lifprasir said:


> How do you direct your momentum downwards instead of sideways ?? I didn't understand his tip. I find myself going sideways too much when I intend go down straight on a board slide.


I think it basically just comes with practice. I don't like the way he described it though. It almost sounded as if you're supposed to use your edge on the box. Don't do that! If anything, maybe put pressure on your toes but do not go up on your edge.


----------

